# How to lose weight for powerlifting?



## larry123 (Nov 24, 2011)

Any tips, ideas or advice?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 24, 2011)

Keep your carbs lowish, your protein and fat high, reduce your overall calories by 500, and keep lifting heavy. This is a good start. See how you go on that for a few weeks.

Cut back on any volume work (accessory) and S/S cardio you're doing. Keep doing/start doing sprints/hill runs etc a few times a week.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Nov 24, 2011)

larry123 said:


> Any tips, ideas or advice?



*Weight* 

That depends on: 

1) How much weight do you need to lose? 

2) How long (days/weeks) do you have to lose it?

And those number would be?

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 24, 2011)

gummy bears.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 24, 2011)

Is this for a weigh in?  I know powerlifters are doing water cuts to drop like 20lbs in a few days and then start trying to get the water back in before the meet time.  I have no experience with this but I know it goes on, which is relatively new to me.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 24, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Is this for a weigh in? I know powerlifters are doing water cuts to drop like 20lbs in a few days and then start trying to get the water back in before the meet time. I have no experience with this but I know it goes on, which is relatively new to me.


 How do you do water cuts?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 25, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> How do you do water cuts?



You need to know what you're doing but basically you drop next to all your carbs from your diet, and do anything that makes you sweat like a motherfucker. Steam rooms, hot baths, etc.

It can be dangerous if you're not experienced with it, so don't go doing it before you get more specific advice than this. I've never done it, but that's the gist of it.

The idea is to lose weight to get into your class, but lose weight which you can easily put back on before the actual comp. Rather than cutting down to your weight and risking losing valuable muscle.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Nov 25, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> How do you do water cuts?



*Merkaba* 

As a powerlifter, I have cut a few pound (about 5 lbs) with this method.  

However, I know some guys who've dropped 20 lbs (as Merkaba stated) in less than a week.

*A Powerlifter???s Guide to Making Weight*

This article is the Cliff Notes version of how to cut weight the week before the meet.  

*The Art and Science of Cutting Weight (Cosgrove and Grantham)*

This the best book (the only book) that I've found that provides indepth information on how to do it.  

*Free Copy: Art and Science of Making Weight*

It appears you can obtain a free copy (who know how long that will last) of the book.  Click on the title above.

*Jason Kelske*

Kelske, on of my lifting buddies, dropped weight for the California State Powerlifting Champships following The Art of Science of Cutting Weight. 

*Losing 19 lbs In a Week!* 

Kelske and I weighed in together the day before the meet.  Kelske weighed in a hair under 220 lb making the 100 kilo weight class.  

*Gaining 19 lbs in 12 Hours!!*

The next day, Kelske weighed in at 239 lbs!  He won the 220 lb/100 kg weight class.  

*A 19 lb Body Weight Advantage*

One of the biggest reason he won was because he had about a 19 lbs body weight advantage over every lifter in the class. 

*Hell Week*

Losing 19 lbs of body weight is hell.   

Be prepared to NOT feel good during that time period. 

*Know What Your Are Doing*

As with everything, there is a learning curve to this. 

You need to experiment with this in the "off season".  

Kenny Croxdale


----------

